# The Elder Scrolls and Fallout General Thread



## DeathScream (Nov 24, 2014)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is 

This Thread will serve now for Any TES and Fallout related doubts, screenshots and etc.

have fun!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Syd-Rei Ayanami 




SPEARS!

[YOUTUBE]Z1cvdUElqBU[/YOUTUBE]

Skywind!

[YOUTUBE]jOFZHxuvNbw[/YOUTUBE]

Brave.......Lonestar

[YOUTUBE]801udOUwmKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 24, 2014)

I need a new Obsidian Fallout like I need air


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 24, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> I need a new Obsidian Fallout like I need air



Bethesda-Obsidian Contract

East 1st, Then West


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, I know

still need more tho 

I recently beat Wasteland 2 twice and got the desire to try out Fallout 2 again, haven't even touched it in, I'm pretty sure... 7 or 8 years. It's still pretty fun, but god I forgot how annoying the interface is. I kinda hope someone reworks those older fallout games with the wasteland 2 engine, would be 

Now I'll just have to find the original Fallout.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 24, 2014)

There's a pretty strong rumor that Tara strong was hired to voice fallout 4


my guess is that they will keep some of Skyrim's VA's and hire new ones

i won't be surprised if i hear Lydia, Boone or Deckard Balgruuf cain again


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 24, 2014)

Did Skyrim have a mostly remade voice work from Oblivion? I haven't played Oblivion in ages so I have no clue, though I wouldn't be surprised if that happens.

It's never been something that bothers me much though, there's usually enough variety to it along with enough depth to the world pulling me in for me to forget it, even though it is kind of funny (at best, immersion breaking at worst) whenever I _do_ notice it.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 24, 2014)

No VA's from oblivion were hired, Minus Wes Johnson and Lynda Carter who will be always Sheogorath and Azura


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2014)

So I finally bought all the classic FO titles on Steam since the bundle was on sale.

All three of the classic Interplay Fallout games for like 11 bucks total, which was a nice deal for three classic games. I fired up Fallout and pretty much murdered all of the rats in the first cave with brass knuckles. Felt like a badass. Traveled to Shady Sands, the first town, but got ambushed halfway there by a large group of rats, apparently out to avenge their friends. Kicked their asses, too. Go tell the Rat King he can suck it.


I've got to say, the old school top-down CPRG is a sorely missed genre. There are a few similar games released in recent years, and Pillars of Eternity is shaping up to be a fine entry to the genre, but overall it seems to have dried up to be replaced by "big epic" games like Skyrim and Dragon Age, which are really good games in their own right but don't have the same overall feel.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 30, 2014)

and fallout 4 will follow the same way as skyrim unfortunately


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 30, 2014)

I figured that branch of the genre would die out eventually, when I was playing Baldur's Gate and Fallout and stuff I was like "This probably won't age very well..."

I was mostly right, because their gameplay is far too in-organic for most people to be able to deal with it, especially now when it seems like every other kid has adhd. I still like them though, partly out of nostalgia. Nevertheless Wasteland 2 did it right, making everything a lot more intuitive and explanatory without sacrificing almost anything. I truly hope the game is successful and indicates a new wave of top-down styled cRPGs in the future.

Too bad the writing wasn't really up to par with what Avellone and Co. usually do... But that's probably because it was written by more than one person which is rarely a good idea, and none of the people involved were Avellone himself.

Anyway, after years, I finally started playing the New Vegas DLCs - I have no idea why, but I just never got around to playing them until now. Going on Dead Money... An interesting concept but it's a little too frustrating for Fallout's gameplay, not to mention most of the tension for having to scavenge for supplies pretty much goes away completely if you have a high survival skill since food gives you a ton of health with high survival, and there's food everywhere. This is just on casual mode though - I won't play on Hardcore until I'm already fully familiar with it.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 30, 2014)

Avellone wanted to nuke everything in new vegas

Which pretty much pissed off the nazi fanboys


Also


*Spoiler*: __ 




sydney companion is awesome

she Goes full Rin Tsundere if Post-BS Bittercup or Sarah Lyons is in your party









Gwynbleidd said:


> I figured that branch of the genre would die out eventually, when I was playing Baldur's Gate and Fallout and stuff I was like "This probably won't age very well..."
> 
> I was mostly right, because their gameplay is far too in-organic for most people to be able to deal with it, especially now when it seems like every other kid has adhd. I still like them though, partly out of nostalgia. Nevertheless Wasteland 2 did it right, making everything a lot more intuitive and explanatory without sacrificing almost anything. I truly hope the game is successful and indicates a new wave of top-down styled cRPGs in the future.
> 
> ...



Jury rigging, Long Haul and efficient recycling

Dead money becomes easier after that

also HH has a lot of tribals using Brush guns, Thompsons and AMR


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 30, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> Jury rigging, Long Haul and efficient recycling
> 
> Dead money becomes easier after that



Also Wasteland (Mojave?) Gourmet

Haven't begun Honest Hearts yet, going by order of release (Which I'm guessing is supposed to be chronological since there's hints for the whole Lonesome Road business being dropped around, or so I'm told)


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 30, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Also Wasteland (Mojave?) Gourmet
> 
> Haven't begun Honest Hearts yet, going by order of release (Which I'm guessing is supposed to be chronological since there's hints for the whole Lonesome Road business being dropped around, or so I'm told)



i don't like so much of cannibalism


also for dead money if you want to pick up the gold bars

[YOUTUBE]CTMbSQwsaV4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pilaf (Nov 30, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Also Wasteland (Mojave?) Gourmet
> 
> Haven't begun Honest Hearts yet, going by order of release (Which I'm guessing is supposed to be chronological since there's hints for the whole Lonesome Road business being dropped around, or so I'm told)



They're meant to be played in the order of their release. They all tie together and form a larger narrative, too. That's vintage Josh Sawyer storytelling.


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 30, 2014)

also pick Ulysses companion, it has all of Cut Ulysses companion lines


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 30, 2014)

DeathScream said:


> i don't like so much of cannibalism
> 
> 
> also for dead money if you want to pick up the gold bars
> ...



No no, I meant this .



Pilaf said:


> They're meant to be played in the order of their release. They all tie together and form a larger narrative, too. That's vintage Josh Sawyer storytelling.



Speaking of which, I'm excited to try out his JSawyer mod once I've beaten all the DLCs


----------



## DeathScream (Nov 30, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> No no, I meant this .
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, I'm excited to try out his JSawyer mod once I've beaten all the DLCs



my bad, if you are playing on hardcore


INSTAPICK


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Bishamon (Dec 4, 2014)

lmao omg, I just got done playing Honest Hearts and I was honestly in shock. I should've probably figured someone was gonna be mad at me because they were mentioning NCR stuff (Which usually isn't a good sign) and I was wearing NCR veteran armor; I got to Zion, then everyone in the Happy Trails caravan dies, and I just make my way killing everyone, they attacked me first so I literally had no choice. 

At first I figured it was gonna have to be that for a while, just trying to scrape resources and such until I was in a safe zone, so I just kept going on my set quest and took out everyone I saw on the way that attacked me (Which was everyone), including this Daniel guy, then I picked up the map from Zion and then told me to return to the Mojave wasteland. I figured maybe something was gonna happen that would make me unavable to return for now but nope, I went to the cape and boom the epilogue slide shows up. I was honestly in shock. I didn't even run into Joshua Graham once!

I'll obviously have to play it again but wow, wasn't expecting that to even be possible, especially since you don't even meet the guy whose plastered all over the marketing for the DLC and even gets to have the whole intro slide for him, but the fact that you can actually make your way by just killing absolutely everybody with no prisoners if you really want to is pretty neat, I suppose.


----------



## DeathScream (Dec 4, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> lmao omg, I just got done playing Honest Hearts and I was honestly in shock. I should've probably figured someone was gonna be mad at me because they were mentioning NCR stuff (Which usually isn't a good sign) and I was wearing NCR veteran armor; I got to Zion, then everyone in the Happy Trails caravan dies, and I just make my way killing everyone, they attacked me first so I literally had no choice.
> 
> At first I figured it was gonna have to be that for a while, just trying to scrape resources and such until I was in a safe zone, so I just kept going on my set quest and took out everyone I saw on the way that attacked me (Which was everyone), including this Daniel guy, then I picked up the map from Zion and then told me to return to the Mojave wasteland. I figured maybe something was gonna happen that would make me unavable to return for now but nope, I went to the cape and boom the epilogue slide shows up. I was honestly in shock. I didn't even run into Joshua Graham once!
> 
> I'll obviously have to play it again but wow, wasn't expecting that to even be possible, especially since you don't even meet the guy whose plastered all over the marketing for the DLC and even gets to have the whole intro slide for him, but the fact that you can actually make your way by just killing absolutely everybody with no prisoners if you really want to is pretty neat, I suppose.



if you help the motherfucking burned man, he will help you with the erradication of the white legs, if you help daniel, you manage to escape from zion

[YOUTUBE]zgyjbjMiuQY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## p-lou (Dec 7, 2014)

Gwynbleidd said:


> Too bad the writing wasn't really up to par with what Avellone and Co. usually do... But that's probably because it was written by more than one person which is rarely a good idea, and none of the people involved were Avellone himself.



avellone did write for wasteland 2.  i'm not sure how much he did, but i know he was involved.  he's talked about it publicly and iirc it was part of the kickstarter. 



> Anyway, after years, I finally started playing the New Vegas DLCs - I have no idea why, but I just never got around to playing them until now. Going on Dead Money... An interesting concept but it's a little too frustrating for Fallout's gameplay, not to mention most of the tension for having to scavenge for supplies pretty much goes away completely if you have a high survival skill since food gives you a ton of health with high survival, and there's food everywhere. This is just on casual mode though - I won't play on Hardcore until I'm already fully familiar with it.



hardcore is sort of misleading.  i don't think it really makes the game any harder.  it gives a little more use to the mountains of crap you'll collect and makes you think a little more before picking everything up.

not sure what happened to you in honest hearts man, but i think that's really neat that it did.  iirc that first confrontation is scripted but a friendly should approach you shortly after.  it's not the best dlc (because it isn't owb) but i think it's worth going through again properly.


----------



## Pilaf (Dec 17, 2014)

^ Dat House Redoran banner and V'Vehk banner, though. 

_'I am born of golden wisdom and powers that should have forever been unalike! With this nature I am invited into the Hidden Heaven!'_

Skyrim kiddies don't know these feels.


----------



## scerpers (Dec 17, 2014)

at least it's not the-lore-killer oblivion


----------



## p-lou (Dec 17, 2014)

it's weird i've never been able to get into oblivion.  it was the first tes game i ever touched but never really played much.  i tried to give it another go earlier this year and ended up playing 100 hours of morrowind instead.



Pilaf said:


> ^ Dat House Redoran banner and V'Vehk banner, though.
> 
> _'I am born of golden wisdom and powers that should have forever been unalike! With this nature I am invited into the Hidden Heaven!'_
> 
> Skyrim kiddies don't know these feels.



this reminds me i should go back to my last morrowind character.  he's a big fan of vivec and he needs to finish collecting all the sermons to store in his house.

dude who made the redoran thing has made some other killer stuff

this telvani banner


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 20, 2015)

Obsidian sucks Bethesda ftw....


----------



## p-lou (Jan 21, 2015)

well...one of those companies made my favorite game ever.  the other made my second favorite ever.  so i disagree pretty hard.

now if we're talking about those companies making fallout games then i disagree even more.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jan 22, 2015)

Es/Fo merge thread?

Perfect for this vidya.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBlhXKjSy6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------

